# "Handguns" tv show



## crazyjoe (May 25, 2011)

I've caught this a couple times on "The Sportsman Channel" and it seems to be fairly interesting. I think I'm gonna start recording it to catch as many episodes as possible. Anyone else watch it? Thoughts?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I enjoy it too. We need more shows like it.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I enjoy this show. :smt023


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Its a good show. No BS, just good info. Its also not one big running commercial. Every episode I've seen has different guns and accessories from the last. Hope it stays around.


----------



## Bill Venia Jr (Jun 5, 2011)

I agree. This show does have some real value. I record it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like this show and Tactical Arms.


----------

